# Compression Issue...Need Some Advice/Input!



## jdbird1983 (Apr 20, 2020)

I while back my good buddy told me brought me a Snapper Backpack Blower #73DBA...He told me bought if for next to nothing and couldn't get er' running...As soon as I pulled the starter rope I knew the engine had hardly any compression and after going through the rest of the machine, decided to attempt to revive the engine's compression to where is should be. After disassembly, I discovered I was dealing with a MTD shortblock engine. I figured just a replacement of the piston rings along with a new gasket would revive the compression, but I was sadly mistaken...First off, I found out that MTD does not offer replacement internal engine components, So I matched up the piston rings with some Husky rings that were identical in size...After a ring swap and a gasket replacement, I gave the starter rope a pull with a compression guage attached and after all that the engine was still only putting out about 55-60 psi...I'm just wondering if somebody can offer me some advice on something I may have missed? And where I might look for more problem issues next? I'd appreciate any and all info on this! Let me know your thoughts! THNX!


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)

Air leak somewhere? Vacuum and pressure test it?


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't know much about this blower, but if it is like a chainsaw, one key to a proper running and long lasting 2 stroke engine like these use is to ensure there are no air leaks. That means, carb is sealed to engine, muffler is sealed, no Intake boot leaks, no cylinder gasket leaks, crank seal leaks etc.

I have run across soem excellent videos on how to test these on chainsaws. Use his lesson below and also Click this guy's listings and go through his testing procedures, He covers it all right down to testing the fuel filters and gas caps if I remember right.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Apr 28, 2020)




----------

